

Conquer: The Debit Card That Builds You Credit - conradjaschmidt
http://tryconquer.com/

======
conradjaschmidt
Build Credit With No Risk. If you have the funds, we extend the credit.

Every time you make a purchase, we check to see if you have the funds
available. If you do, we extend the line of credit and immediately deduct the
funds from your account. You build credit without ever going into debt. It's
that simple.

------
kolev
Not a bad idea - in fact, it's much better than a secured credit card.

